# [已解决]关于urxvt配置文件的问题

## kimux

我在.config/openbox/autostart 文件中这么写的

```
urxvtd -o -f -q &
```

在.xinitrc中加上

```
xrdb ~/.Xresources
```

urxvt的USE

```
USE=256-color alt-font-width fading-colors focused-urgency font-styles mousewheel perl pixbuf wcwidth xft -vanilla
```

但是startx后,用openbox的菜单无法启动urxvtc ...没有任何反应,如果把xrdb ~/.Xresources注释掉,就可以启动,但是样子很难看..

我想应该是我的配置文件写的有问题... 我又找不出来...请大家帮我看看

这是我的.Xresources文件

```

!-*-{Xft settings

Xft.dpi:      96

Xft.antialias:   True

Xft.hinting:   Full

Xft.rgba:       rgb

!-*-}

!-*-{字体设置

URxvt.font:xft:monaco:pixelsize=10,xft:LiHei Pro:pixelsize=10

URxvt.boldFont:xft:monaco:bold:pixelsize=10,xft:LiHei Pro:bold:pixelsize=10

URxvt.italicFont:xft:monaco:pixelsize=10,xft:LiHei Pro:pixelsize=10

URxvt.boldItalicFont:xft:monaco:bold:pixelsize=10,xft:LiHei Pro:bold:pixelsize=10

!-*-}

!-*-{Disable the scrollbar

URxvt.scrollBar: false

!-*-}

!-*-{默认设置

URxvt.termName:       rxvt-unicode-256color

URxvt.depth:          32

URxvt.buffered:         True

URxvt.geometry:         80x40+10+10

URxvt.scrollBar:      False

URxvt.saveLines:      1024

URxvt.borderLess:       True

URxvt.cursorBlink:       True

URxvt.perl-ext-common:    default,matcher

URxvt.transparent:       True

URxvt.shading:          75

URxvt.preeditType:       OverTheSpot

!URxvt.inputMethod:      fcitx   

!URxvt.urlLauncher:    chromium

!URxvt.iconFile:

!-*-}

!-*-{颜色设置

!URxvt.background:    rgba:0000/0000/0000/aaaa

!URxvt.foreground:    rgba:ffff/ffff/ffff/aaaa

URxvt.foreground:     rgba:0000/0000/0000/dddd

URxvt.background:     rgb:10/10/10

URxvt.fading:       25

URxvt.fadeColor:   #A9A9A9

URxvt.tintColor:    #D9D7D1

URxvt.borderColor:    #CCCCCC

!!black

URxvt.color0:      #676767

URxvt.color8:       #757575

!!red

URxvt.color1:       #EA6868

URxvt.color9:       #FF7272

!!green

URxvt.color2:       #AFE600

URxvt.color10:      #AFE600

!!yellow

URxvt.color3:       #E8AE5B

URxvt.color11:      #FFA75D

!!blue

URxvt.color4:       #71C5F4

URxvt.color12:      #67CDE9

!!magenta

URxvt.color5:       #E2BAF1

URxvt.color13:      #ECAEE9

!!cyan

URxvt.color6:       #21F1EA

URxvt.color14:      #36FFFC

!!white

URxvt.color7:       #F1F1F1

URxvt.color15:      #FFFFFF

!-*-}

```

Last edited by kimux on Tue Mar 26, 2013 1:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kimux

...自己搞定了

太粗心了... 多打了一个空格

```
xft:LiHei Pro:pixelsize=10
```

 修改为 

```
xft:LiHeiPro:pixelsize=10
```

----------

